# Perdue ... calcul cour cassation mois adaptation



## lafeeclochette (9 Août 2022)

Bonjour Mesdames,

Je viens vers vous, car j'aurai besoin d'éclaircissements savoir si je suis sur la bonne voie ... 

On m'a conseillé pour faciliter la gestion mensuelle du contrat de procéder à l'intégration de toutes les heures y compris les majorées (taux complet) dans la mensualisation de base...  cependant...

Les parents sont perdus autant que moi à propos de septembre prochain et me demande en amont comment faire...pour le mois avec adaptation

Voici les paramètres : année incomplète

avec BRUT 804,76
déclaration pajemploi : SALAIRE DE BASE FIXE 628,03 euros NET (réévalué au 1er juillet à 628,67 euros net avec le changement de certaines cotisations)
135 heures normales et 8 h HS majorées (mensualisées) - 15 jours activité

45 h x 36 sem / 12 = 135 heures "normales" mensualisées
2,50 h x 36 sem / 12 = 7,5 heures supp majorées mensualisées (arrondi à 8)
￼
 « clause supérieure CCN »
5 jours X 36 semaines de travail programmées / 12 = 15 jours activité mensualisés
La tarif BRUT horaire « heures normales » est 5,5741 euros / soit 4,35 euros NET
La tarif Brut horaire « heures au-delà de 45 heures hebdomadaires » MAJOREES est 6,9676 euros soit 5,4375 euros NET
(taux de 25 %). NB la majoration est de 1,3935 euros


voilà ce que j'ai déjà analysé j'espère en ayant bon : déjà j'ai mis 20 heures d'adaptation entre le jeudi 1er septembre et le mercredi 7 septembre compris puis après on amorce les journées de 9,5 heures.

je vais effectuer sur septembre : 20 heures réparties sur cinq jours puis deux jours à 9,5 heures et enfin trois semaines à 47,5 heures

j'aurai dû effectuer 2 jours à 9,5 h (jeudi 1er et vendredi 2 septembre) puis 4 semaines à 47,5 heures

là j'avoue qu'après je ne sais pas comment faire avec les tarifs horaires HEURES NORMALES jusqu'à 45 h puis les heures MAJOREES au delà de 45 heures (complètement avec la clause supérieure) dans la mensualisation.

Pourriez-vous m'éclairer svp ainsi que sur la déclaration pajemploi correspondante ...
Vous remerciant par avance pour rassurer l'ensemble de l'équipe parentale et l'assistante, bonne journée à vous.


----------



## lafeeclochette (10 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

Personne ne peut m'aider ? je sais que cela se pratique puisque en temps normal hors cas comme adaptation, fin de contrat, absences justifiées, cela permet de faciliter la vie ....   svp... bonne journée


----------



## lafeeclochette (10 Août 2022)

alors je vous envoie mes calculs ... vous me direz ... 

*Le nombre réel d’heures dans le mois qui auraient pu être travaillées

19 heures (jeu 1er et ven 2 sept) +47,5+47,5+47,5+47,5 = 209 heures POTENTIELLES



Le nombre d’heures non travaillées dans le mois

Heures réellement travaillées avec l’adaptation

(20 heures adaptation)+19 heures (jeu 1er sept ,ven 2 sept)+47,5+47,5+47,5= 181,5 h

 soit nombre d’heures non travaillées dans le mois 209 -181,5 = 27,5*


puis on suit la formule :

SALAIRE DE BASE MENSUALISE BRUT 804,7556 multiplié par le nombre d’HEURES NON TRAVAILLEES dans le mois donnant lieu à déduction de salaire soit 27,5 heures divisé par le nombre d’Heures qui auraient dû être travaillées dans le mois considéré si l’enfant avait été confié soit 209 Heures potentielles

et on obtient *une déduction de salaire de 105,8895 euros BRUT.*


Nous déduisons ce montant du salaire de base mensuel BRUT soit 804,7556 – 105,8895

égal 698,8661 euros brut pour le salaire de base mensuel de septembre 2022


à convertir en net :

montants des cotisations modifiées en juillet 2022 donc le chiffre magique est maintenant …

*Net = Brut x (1 – 21,88%) soit Brut x 0,7812*

Ici le brut spécial mois de septembre 698,8661 X 0,7812

soit 545,95 euros NET (base mensuelle septembre 2022)

(comparaison avec le simulateur de la paje)


Déclaration Paje spéciale mois adaptation:


Heures à déclarer tarif normal :

135 heures normales mensualisées – 27,5 heures non travaillées = 107,5 h


montant déduit au titre de l’absence / salaire horaire .

_804,7556 euros brut/209 h = 3,8505 euros brut de l’heure (taux horaire du mois)_

Soit 105,8895 / 3,8505 = 27,50 heures non travaillées


Ainsi que 8 heures supplémentaires majorées



Jours d’activités à déclarer :

Vous devez toutefois *déduire de cette mensualisation les journées non rémunérées non prévues* au 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
 (ex : 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
 ou absences de votre enfant justifiées par un certificat médical).
Elles seront cette fois-ci, contrairement au nombre d’heures déduites au réel 😉


15 jours mensualisés auquel on retire 2 jours soit 13 jours à déclarer



*Comparaison avec le REEL (181,5 heures total) :*

Dont 174 heures effectuées en septembre en tarif normal (5,5741 euros brut horaire) = 969,89 euros brut soit 757,68 euros net

Et 7,5 heures tarif majoré (6,9676 euros brut horaire majoré 25%)

= 52,257 euros brut / 40,81 euros net


TOTAL mois septembre = 1022,147 euros brut mensuel et 798,50 euros net mensuel


22 jours travaillés au réel au mois de septembre / 174 heures normales et 8 heures majorées

cela fait une grande différence entre le réel (qui n'est plus d'actualité et le calcul de cassation...

merci pour votre coup d'oeil et vos commentaires


----------

